# Point & Shoot Camera @ 10K



## silverlight4 (Sep 3, 2011)

I want P&S Camera with excellent image quality and preferably high zoom. I can spend around 10k

After a lot of research, I shortlisted few 

Sony W570 @9800
Canon ISUX 115 @9210 & 130 @9675
Canon A3300 @8725   
Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ10 @10700
Kodak easyshare M575 @6500 & M580 @8500

I don't want to buy Nikon, as I had one before and its picture quality sucked

Please suggest the best buy among these or suggest others if have missed any.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 3, 2011)

Canon IXUS 115HS
Panasonic TZ10 

get one of these two...

I think canon 115HS is too good at that price point

Panasonic TZ10 is an old workhorse...its pic qulaity is superb..but its older then canon


----------



## silverlight4 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks sujoyp for your help

But price difference b/w 115 and tz10 isn't much, and the picture quality is better for panasonic, isn't it?

and how are IS 220 and kodak's


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 3, 2011)

forget about 220 and kodek....I really think you should go for Canon 115..all the reviews have given it more then 4.5/5 ...really impressed


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 3, 2011)

Feature wise Panasonic seems to be the best...


----------

